# 2 Gal, shrimp tank



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

*My aquariums*

Hello community,

I've posted this today to showcase my simple but captivating 2 gallon tank, as of right now there are no fish or invertebrates inhibiting it.

I just tore down the jungle of a tank before and redid it.

Contains:
Fluval shrimp stratum

1 Java fern
2 mini water lettuce
1 moss ball 
1 wisteria trimming
1 piece of driftwood


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

***Removed to create a new thread for 10 gallon.

if you're interested in the 10 gallon you can find it here:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48343


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Added 6 dark blue velvet shrimp today, hope they start breeding soon but they are still juveniles

I bought them her shrimp from shrimp fever, and I must say I really enjoyed doing business with Tommy, he is friendly and you can see he genuinely cares. His service was great and I would shop there when ever I have shrimp needs and I'd highly recommend you do business there or even just stop in to see his products/livestock


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Sweet, looks clean. Do you have any pics of the shrimp? I'm considering getting some crystal reds but I have albino cory cats and don't know if they'll beef with each other.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the dark blue velvets.
The one that isn't as blue is a female.


----------

